# new shop! :)



## Speedy (Aug 4, 2009)

my old shop was very small, but at that time I didn't own a lathe so all was good.
when the Taig arrived I was more then pressed for space and my old desk was very weak! 

I finally invaded new space in the basement, now my work area is more then double what it was.
the move not only gave me new space but also had a nice big drillpress (wonder how dad feels about me invading and borrowing tools!) :big:

anyways have a look







still a work in progress, need to get my parts washer set up, find a shop vac, make shelving for my Taig tools etc etc.
the table on the far right is my assembly/drawing area, keeps things more sorted... right now its cluttered while I prototype a "adventure bot" and the Taig will make simple pieces for that.


----------



## sparky961 (Aug 4, 2009)

Eh, fellow Canuck... 

That looks like the start of a nice shop. Looks like about the same amount of space that I have in my own basement, where I have a 3-in-one machine, small drill press, table saw, 4x6 metal bandsaw, welder, grinder, bench, toolbox, and who knows what else.

If there's one piece of advice you'll let me pass your way, it's to get very good at making things using the simplest method possible and minimal tooling. Don't be in a hurry for tooling. Get what you want/need when you _really_ need it.

-Sparky


----------

